# fish finder vs under water camera



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

im just wondering what you think is best camera and fish finder and why?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Depends on where your fishing. I value my fish finder much more then my camera. But i have a lot more fun with my camera. Each has there advantage but if I had to chose one of the other without a doubt the fish finder.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

+1 on the fishfinder. The camera is cool and sometimes it would help to see how the fish responds to the lure. But it is limited. First the fish have to be there. And visability can be limited. If the fish are not there you are still stuck trying locate them.

With a good fishfinder you can locate the fish and on many of them you can see your lure and see the fish move to it. I went with a fishfinder that does RTS ( real time sonar) I can view the screen in many different modes. I can have half the screen display as a finder and the other have as a fish flasher. I get the best of both worlds. It has really helped in the last few weeks I have had it. I don't think the camera would have helped as much.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I have used both of them. After 3 cameras going bad I switched over to a fish finder and have never caught more fish. YOu can see the whole water column, not just where your camera is looking. It doesn't put anything "extra" down your ice fishing hole that could potentially scare the fish. You can see your jigs and their location in relation to the fish that are coming through. The one limitation to them is potential "noise" from other fish finders if you are fishing close to someone else.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Start with a finder/flasher and add the camera later.
You will use the finder in more places and in deeper water than a camera.


----------

